# Thinking about a quad but have a couple questions.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi all!

I've always thought it would be cool to have a quad but didn't think I'd use it enough to justify it. But last weekend with that wet slushy snow that we had I thought I'd have a coronary trying to shovel it. There was no way the snow blower was going to move it and I've got a good size driveway with side entry garage so when it's like that I have to pick it up and carry it to the side and dump it. Even when it's not that wet and heavy, that's a long way for the snow blower to throw it. I don't really want to put even one of those light duty plows on my truck but I think a quad would be fine for the job. I've even got a couple neighbors with big driveways and they're getting older and it's a lot of work for them to clear their snow. If I had a quad for mine, I'm sure that they'd give me a few bucks to clear theirs. Even with this though, I'm not sure I could justify having one just for snow clearing. I do have a good size lot with a LOT of trees on it. Unfortunately, most of them are Ash and are either dead or dying. It would cost many thousands of dollars to have a service come in here and clear them. I've got saws to do the cutting but moving the logs is the hard part. If I got one it would definitely be a 4x4. Do you think it would be feasible to use it to drag short logs out of the woods? Some of the trees are pretty good size but I could cut the logs into short lengths and if I could just get them out of the woods I can finish cutting them up and split them for firewood. If it sounds like that would work, it would be much easier to sell the idea of a quad to the wife.  I would think that even decent size logs cut to three feet or so would be easy enough to drag with a quad and some tongs. 

I just thought I'd ask here before giving it much more thought. I even considered renting a bobcat for a day or so but that's going to run into hundreds of dollars and I'm just throwing away money on rent as opposed to having a quad for fun stuff after the job is done. 

Thanks for any input!

John


----------



## fishrook (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey John,

I had the same hesitation buying mine but it has paid for itself. I use it to move dirt, plow, hunt, fish, trail ride, move trailers and anything else you can think of. I have used it to haul out fallen trees in excess of 30-40ft tall without cutting them first. BTW - I have a 2005 Arctic Cat 650 V2 4x4 with 26" GBC Dirt Devil tires, 5' plow & 2500 wireless Ramsey winch. I am glad I bought it. It doesn't get a ton of use (only 125-130 miles so far but I have a Yamaha Raptor 660 sportquad that I split seat time with) but when I need it... I know it can handle the task at hand. You may not need one this large but for what you are looking to do I wouldn't go with anything under a 500cc machine. Hope this helps and hope you are able to convince the wife to let you get a new toy. :lol:

Later,
Tim


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool, thanks Tim. That's the kind of info I was looking for. I figured at least that size and probably larger. As I said before, I've got some good size trees out there that need to come down and getting them on the ground isn't a problem but moving the logs is where it gets tough. If a decent size quad will do the job I think I've found my next gotta have toy.  Plus if I had a quad, I may consider some ice fishing again. I've got bad knees and that's part of the reason I gave it up a couple years ago. The walks out on the ice were too tough. But a quad would make getting there much easier.

Thanks again!

John


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

We have a Polaris 400 and use it more than what we thought around the house...My husband can't wait for snow and tries to beat the other neighbor out to plow out the older ladies driveways. He (neighbor) has a plow on his lawn tractor but it just won't push the heavy snow. So he often helps him out when it gets relly bad, but other than that his tractor does a descent job if you already own one that might be a little cheaper...


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'm considering one also for a lot of the same reasons. Would a 500cc be suggested for working over food plots and gardens with one of those smaller discs?

Mike


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

We have a driveway thats 150 yards long and gravel. Just yesterday we had at least 7 inches of snow...............my Yamaha Grizzly 450 4X4 w/60in. blade made short work of it.............in a little over an hour I had the driveway cleared................went out today and even moved the big 4 ft piles back a little in case of more snow...........

With a 3000 lb winch just press the button and lower the blade and "git ur done"...............

Getting it decked out for ice fishing right now, new Cabelas drop basket for the back that holds 3 buckets.........mounted the shappel on top of the jet sled, heater and auger fits in sled under shappel..................come on ice...
pics to follow soon............

Went up last week to a friends 80 acres to help the boys take down tree stands............they thought the 12 inches of snow would stop the quad which was pulling a 6 ft trailer................wrong........walked right thru the snow with two guys in the trailer along with tools............they were impressed......so was I....

Get a 4X4 that has "low range" regardless of what brand you buy, easier on the machine when plowing.......and last summer I was pulling 30 ft trees down a two track....................I just call it my little tank........


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Glad to hear that they work well for pulling trees. Plowing snow will be nice, but the log removal is my main goal at this point. It sounds like if I spend a couple bucks on a quad, I can save many more than that on a tree service. 

John


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey John, are you looking into buying new or used?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

frznFinn said:


> Hey John, are you looking into buying new or used?


Oh if I get one, it'll be used. I don't want to drop $5k or more. 

John


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

jpollman said:


> Oh if I get one, it'll be used. I don't want to drop $5k or more.
> 
> John


 

I don't have the link but I seen a Yamaha 660 with a winch and blade on craigslist this morning.........very low miles and is under $5........if I remember right I think it was only a couple of years old..........it was in the Grand Rapids section of craigslist under rec. vehicles...........might give it a look see............nice looking unit with pics.........


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You'll find an excuse to use it, trust me! So go for it!
Pulling logs, hauling trailers, plowing, mowing and leaf pick up even if you so choose! Get the plow and a winch. The winch even comes in handy around the house. A 400cc quad or larger with true 4x4 (meaning a locker) and low range will get a lot of work done. Bentrod on here has a pristine Suzuki Eigher for sale, 400cc........
Plowing the drive is now fun....and it's nice to help out the neighbors (the beer, cookies, cake, etc in return is just a nice bonus!)

For the question about pulling atv discs and food plot work, I would stick to 500cc minimun but larger is better. (the Grizzly 450 for all intensive purposes is a 500 class machine and very worthy of consideration) The smaller cc units will work but it is harder on them no doubt. The weight of a bigger machine is a help in the case of pulling discs etc.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

check your mail


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

John,

I have a 2000 King Quad 300 and just bought a 75 King Quad. When I am doing even the little things around the yard I try hard to forget how I did them before.

A quad is not all about the biggest and beefiest. I would put my 300 against most anything up to 500 any day of the week, problem was with the wetter snow it just did not have the weight. I also use mine to pull a mower deck to do the yard, the sweeper, everything. I do not charge most the neighbors when I help them out as they have bailed me out a number of times with other things, but when I do the rental up the road I usually get $30.

Get one, maybe buy a good used one first if you wanna save the bucks, you will not be sorry.


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Frantz said:


> John,
> 
> I have a 2000 King Quad 300 and just bought a 75 King Quad. When I am doing even the little things around the yard I try hard to forget how I did them before.
> 
> ...


 
I have a 1999 king 300 and have out wheeled a AC 400 and two 500 SP outright.they ar bulletproof...


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey John check this out 
http://flint.craigslist.org/rvs/505937144.html


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I say this you need at least a 500 if not bigger. I would look at the Yamaha 650 grizzly, Polaris Sportsman 500 or bigger, Artic Cat has a good 4x4 quad as well. I don't think Honda has one big enough for your needs. Kawasaki Prarie 650 would be good to. Suzuki as well has a good size quad. Any of these brands would work for you. I think the best thing to do is go around and price them out. Sit on them, see how they feel. Then make your decission on which one is best for you.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

bigcountrysg said:


> I say this you need at least a 500 if not bigger. I would look at the Yamaha 650 grizzly, Polaris Sportsman 500 or bigger, Artic Cat has a good 4x4 quad as well. I don't think Honda has one big enough for your needs. Kawasaki Prarie 650 would be good to. Suzuki as well has a good size quad. Any of these brands would work for you. I think the best thing to do is go around and price them out. Sit on them, see how they feel. Then make your decission on which one is best for you.


With all due respect I disagree. 

My Honda Fourtrax 300 does a great job, even with the stock tires and rims. Rather than a straight blade I went with a Cycle Country V-Plow as it offers a wider angle adjustment.

http://www.cyclecountry.com/products/showPage.asp?id=134










I would not go anything smaller than 300 and it definately needs to be 4x4. Rather than investing in Bigger Tires a set of tire chains would not be a bad idea (and cheaper).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Note to self:
Keep an eye out for Trader John selling a quad in a year or two............:lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Note to self:
> Keep an eye out for Trader John selling a quad in a year or two............:lol:


Actually it'll be a bit longer than that. I'd really like to have one, but it's just not in the budget at this point. I was considering it and was really trying to find a way to make it happen but it's just not in the cards this year. 

John


----------



## busybeaver (Apr 7, 2006)

We have a 2001 honda rubicon 500 with a 5 foot plow. This quad has a fully auto trans with low range, or can be shifted by pushing a button. Power is not an issue at all only need low range for pulling extreme weight. This thing pulled my saturn down the road at 35 no problem. Also pulled my 87 f250 diesel around the yard. Traction is deff the limiting factor, if it wont pull it, it easily churns the tires. Only used the low range a few times, plows snow in regular drive with no problem. I am currently looking to buy another one. The 2001 just passed 200 miles, no trail riding just workin it. O yeah and chains are great. I have a friend that has a company removing old unwanted railroads they have at least 6 hondas that they use for work and play in the u.p. He also has 2 sons that are about 20 and 22 now and they both beat the crap out of everything they own. Have heard that other quads will outperform the honda but for reliability I don't think you can beat them. That being said I love the new outlander 800,smokin fast.


----------

